# 2nd time smoking cheese



## Carpenter Gary (Feb 7, 2019)

Going to smoke some muenster cheese and sharp cheddar tonight,got apple pellets going ,smoke looks good,first batch of sharp cheddar and mozzarella turned out great,my co workers got to sample some today and they all loved it! I love this new hobby,also got a vacuum sealer arriving tomorrow .I will be watching the local grocery store ads for cheese sales now lol.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 7, 2019)

You are addicted now.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Feb 7, 2019)

The addiction is real.  Don't take it lightly.  Enjoy the smoke!!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 7, 2019)

Every time I go to the store I check for cheese on sale my self! Get a few pounds and smoke it, vaccum seal and ignore it for a while!


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Feb 7, 2019)

Your right I'm addicted to it!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm stocking up for my spring smoke. I already have 15 blocks of extra sharp cheddar waiting for the 50* weather.

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 7, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm stocking up for my spring smoke. I already have 15 blocks of extra sharp cheddar waiting for the 50* weather.
> 
> Chris



Just the opposite here on the weather.
I've got maybe a month or two before it will be too warm for smoking cheese. 
Looks like I better stock up and get busy because smoked cheese disappears real fast at my house.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 7, 2019)

Where as here in WI where I am...it turned our backyard into an ice rink..


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 7, 2019)

It’s for sure addictive. I’ve only done one batch so far this year but have a whole drawer in my beer fridge full I’ve bought on sale the last 6 months. Just waiting for the right day. Muenster btw is kick ass smoked I think you will enjoy it!


----------



## 2008RN (Feb 8, 2019)

Does anyone know how long vacuum packed smoke cheese will last in the fridge? I have been doing about 4-6 lbs at a time. The longest any of the cheese has lasted was 5 weeks after smoking.  It gets eaten up or given away.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2019)

Oh boy are you going to love that muenster, that is the only cheese that I smoke anymore.
And I always smoke it with apple!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 8, 2019)

2008RN said:


> Does anyone know how long vacuum packed smoke cheese will last in the fridge? I have been doing about 4-6 lbs at a time. The longest any of the cheese has lasted was 5 weeks after smoking.  It gets eaten up or given away.



If it’s vac sealed it will last years in the fridge. I’ve got some that’s a year old now and it’s still good. I’ve seen guys on here aged stuff 5 or more years


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 8, 2019)

Cheese if properly sealed and stored doesn't spoil.


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Feb 8, 2019)

Got my sealer today and got my latest batch sealed up,may some more cheese this weekend,I'm hooked


----------



## 2008RN (Feb 9, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> If it’s vac sealed it will last years in the fridge. I’ve got some that’s a year old now and it’s still good. I’ve seen guys on here aged stuff 5 or more years




Thanks. I am going to smoke a bunch this spring before it gets to warm. See if I can get enough to get us part way thru the summer.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 9, 2019)

2008RN said:


> Thanks. I am going to smoke a bunch this spring before it gets to warm. See if I can get enough to get us part way thru the summer.



Can never have too much smoked cheese. I’ve only done one batch so far this year but have a ton more to smoke I’ve been saving up and buying on sale. Hopefully tomorrow or next weekend


----------

